
Ask HN: How to tell my client to stop working on his failing startup (or change) - one_shot_ask
TL;DR: I&#x27;ve been developing a software for an unexperienced startup founder, and we&#x27;re stuck in a loop of &quot;&#x27;urgent and important&#x27; change requests &gt; create more bugs &gt; delay release&quot;, while his finances (personal savings) keep getting worst. Even when the software will be ok, my client will struggle to sell it. He doesn&#x27;t want to hear any warning, nor to change his approach. What should I do?<p>----------------------<p>I&#x27;ve been consulting as a developer during two years for a first-time solo entrepreneur.<p>Having been on his footsteps myself a few years ago, I&#x27;ve been uncomfortable with some behaviors of the client:<p>* not talking with other entrepreneurs<p>* not showing the product to actual users before it&#x27;s ready<p>* spending all of his savings on the development<p>* having a development budget of about 30 k€ for a product that would sell for more than 10 k€ per client<p>* expecting a rock-solid enterprise solution ready for that budget<p>* continuously requesting changes<p>* neglecting testing of the product<p>* not listening to recommendations<p>Current situation is:<p>* client spent all of his savings on the development of the product<p>* we&#x27;re stuck doing &quot;changes &gt; testing &gt; new bugs &gt; fixes&quot; since months<p>* client does not want to freeze the scope, keeps requesting new features or changes<p>* client does not follow-up with his leads because he is not confident enough about software quality in order to charge for it.<p>* client would not conceive to give up his startup project<p>What should I do? I feel like we&#x27;re just delaying the failure, and making the situation worst.
======
jeffmould
Simple answer = quit.

If you are only working as a consultant and continue to charge him for
development, yet are complaining about an endless circle of changes, not to be
rude, but you are as much part of the problem as he is.

If you are unable to quit due to a contract or some other legally bound
commitment, I would suggest stopping development and working to convince him
to get a third party review. It could be something as simple as a
communication breakdown between the two caused by frustrations from the entire
situation. Having a third party give their opinion might help settle the
matter out.

If you aren't in a contract, and you want to continue to work with him for
some reason, you may want to get a contract drawn up that lays out a framework
for development and testing. Force him to the timeline and framework.

In the end though, if he is scared to sell there is nothing you can do about
it no matter what you try. Sometimes it is just better to cut your losses.

~~~
one_shot_ask
Thanks Jeff.

> not to be rude, but you are as much part of the problem as he is

This is not rude, and you're totally correct here. One of my biggest mistake
in this project is not having said no to some requests when I should have.

> Simple answer = quit

Yeah, this may be the right thing to do at this point. I'll take a bit more
time to meditate on it though...

~~~
jeffmould
Went through a similar situation recently and completely understand it can be
tough. I had started building a product was releasing often and starting to
build momentum and enough revenue to pay expenses, then I brought in a partner
who was scared to sell a product that wasn't "perfect". Development all but
stopped as we went in a circle of new feature, fix bugs, etc..

In the end I made the break, but wish I had done it sooner. I lost a
significant amount of development headway and revenue opportunities by telling
myself to just give it more time. I'm back to being a solo founder, rebuilding
lost momentum, and generating a little revenue again. My motivation tripled
after I made the break.

I know this isn't the exact situation and it wasn't your product to start, but
my point is that the mental fight impacts you in the end and that part isn't
worth the frustration in my opinion.

Good luck!

------
percept
In addition to the commonsensical advice, a more radical suggestion would be
that if you believe in the project and see opportunities the client doesn't,
you partner up (with all the risk that entails).

I've actually turned down opportunities like this one for the same reason: it
hits too close to home. ("Just go hire somebody cheap on one of those
freelancer sites.")

------
JSeymourATL
Basic Rule of Consulting: If you can not improve the clients condition, don't
take his money.

Get a replacement client PDQ; find a way to exit this engagement gracefully.

Incidentally, finding clients who display a high caliber of business acumen
and success, can be hard. It's also well worth looking for.

